# Better n ben's wood stove



## Pditti (Nov 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what this stove is worth .  Everything is perfect, we just removed it to use the fireplace.  I would like to list it but have no idea for how much.  Thank you


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2016)

It's worth whatever the market will bear. At this time of year it might get $250, but after February maybe only $150.


----------



## Pditti (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks so much begreen


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2016)

I agree with bg $250 at most


----------



## Pditti (Nov 14, 2016)

appreciate it.  Had no idea where to even start


----------

